# Hunt of my life



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Hunted Pipe Creek yesterday, slow morning with only 2 mallards, none mine. We left in the afternoon to get some lunch etc., one guy had to go to work but the two of us came back that evening. We ended up getting out limit of greenheads in an hour, finished up 20 minutes before shooting time was over. It was simply unreal how many birds were over our heads at any given time. The wanted to drop into a 20 ft. hole (without even open water) soooooo bad. We shot our 2 suzies real early and with the overcast skies we had fun trying to pick out the greenheads. They would come in and work REAL close, we would pick out the drake and wait for them to circle back. The longest we went without shooting was mabye 10 minutes and the longest we went without a shot being presented was about 2. Had 5 decoys in the hole that you couldn't really even see because the hole had some many weeds in it and we never had to use a call. Birds were working as we were retrieving the dead ones and could care less if we were there or talking or in cover. When we were packing up I would say there were at least 100-200 birds in the air working our zone. It was like something you would see on tv in an Argentina hunt. Unfortunately no little ducks came by so we ended up with our 4 mallards each and called it a day. We did get a fock of 6 pintails to work but they never presented a shot. Teal were everywhere after shooting time though. I actually shot well for once too and dropped 3 of my 4 with one shot. I'll post a pic once i get them from my buddy.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

good shootin there, makes for a real memorable season. had a day on the opener of the split last year 15 minutes and 2 limits of mallards.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like the hunt I had in a field last Saturday.

Picking out the greenheads is a part of the fun.


----------

